# 24 frames vs 60 on BD



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm busily trying to set-up my new panny 7000u.

question: should I set my BD player to output 24 frames or 60?

If someone could explain the pros and cons is really appreciate it...

Thanks!


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

Good question! 

I just set mine up last week. In addition to your question... Can anyone post up the best settings for 2D movie viewing?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I've done some searching around... Sounds like setting it to 24 is a good idea... Hopefully a member will chime in. 


As for settings, the manual is endlessly complicated, eh?

Check out the reviews on projectorcentral.com and projectorreviews.com 

They have some good settings info


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Set it to 24.


----------

